# NEED DIRECTION: Small Hanging Skeletons



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I think I've seen them on here but can't find it. I'm looking for small hanging skeletons in a pack. I can't use anything over 6" tall. Can someone please help me out?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Skeleton garland like this?

http://www.orientaltrading.com/skeleton-garland-a2-25_3020-12-1.fltr?Ntt=skeleton+garland


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Yeah I saw that but was thinking there was bag of 6 or somewhere


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yep, be glad to...I used these guys for my Halloween invitations in 2004. Do these look like what you need?










Got them from Oriental trading company, they come on a garland (10 I think per strand) and I have also seen them at the Dollar Tree on individual necklaces.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Also check Amazon.com. They carry a few varieties of this particular item.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thank you ladies, I'll check amazon out and if that's a no-go, garland it is!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Check the Dollar Store once they have their Halloween stuff out, they've had a skellie garland in the past.

http://www.dollartree.com/Graveyard-Plastic-Skeleton-Garlands-60-/p301446/index.pro


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I picked up a 5 pack of the little skellies on a rope last year at Walgreen's, too. It wasn't until mid September, though. Party City might have them, too.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Are those skeletons rigid, or do they flex at the joints?
How fragile are they?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Their arms move but they are pretty fragile...but they will bend a bit. They are just cheap plastic after all. I used them on invitations, but I have also used some broken into pieces and stuck in cupcakes, some had arms, some legs and some upper torsos with the head. People loved them and they were so cute.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw then at *Big Lots* last year.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info.

*@Typo*: Awesome. When does Big Lots start dumping their Halloween stuff in stores?


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw some small skeletons at Michael s yesterday.

I also bought a black candelabra that holds 5 candles. They had them last year but the local store sold out in just 2 days.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I was in Dollar tree yesterday. They have them out already. IF your local one doesn't have them, shoot me a message and I'll try to remember to pick you up a couple. Shipping might kill ya, though.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I got a bag of 8 from Kmart last year. They are the same size as the ones used in the garland from Dollar Tree. Don't know if they will have them again this year though.


----------

